# you know your obsessed with your planted tank when....



## a1Matt (6 Oct 2008)

... you are at a football match, and you look at the pitch and wonder... how many kilos of Potassium Nitrate do they get through to keep it looking as lush as it does


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Oct 2008)

Sad man. lol

You know when your obsessed with your planted tank when.....

You get a disciplinary for internet use at work....from checking out forums and shops.....a lot. lol

AC


----------



## Tom (6 Oct 2008)

you know your obsessed with your planted tank when.... 

...you make up threads called "you know your obsessed with your planted tank when..."


----------



## a1Matt (6 Oct 2008)

OK, now I know I need help     So where is the nearest planted tanks anonymous meeting....


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Oct 2008)

You know when you are obsessed with planted tanks when...

...the sleeve on your T shirt is wet 24/7.


----------



## GreenNeedle (7 Oct 2008)

Dave - Does the sleeve on your t-shirt have an oily film around it or do you maintain constant turbulence around it?

AC


----------



## a1Matt (7 Oct 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> You know when you are obsessed with planted tanks when...
> 
> ...the sleeve on your T shirt is wet 24/7.



Thats my favourite answer yet  8) 

I try not to laugh at the flummoxed looks from door to door salesmen as I open the door with one arm dripping and the other bone dry.


----------



## altaaffe (7 Oct 2008)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Thats my favourite answer yet 8)
> 
> I try not to laugh at the flummoxed looks from door to door salesmen as I open the door with one arm dripping and the other bone dry.



LOL

They do always seem to call when you have your hand in the tank !!


----------



## a1Matt (19 Mar 2009)

You know when you are obsessed with planted tanks when...

.... your work colleague asks you 'how do you like your cup of tea?' and you say 'with a TDS of less than 400'   

We had a good chuckle about it so I could not resist reviving this old thread to share it.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

...you look at the "View Active Topics" page at least twice a minute.


----------



## Joecoral (19 Mar 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> You get a disciplinary for internet use at work....from checking out forums and shops.....



I fear I may be headed that way rather soon lol, no one has noticed yet though.....


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

... when you've shut everything down at the end of the day to go home, and you're still hanging on to check the "Currently active" page 

I'm going home now...  honest...


----------



## George Farmer (19 Mar 2009)

When you get excited about 50% daily water changes at 0545 every morning for 3 weeks....


----------



## TDI-line (19 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> When you get excited about 50% daily water changes at 0545 every morning for 3 weeks....



You need to get out more.


----------



## plantbrain (19 Mar 2009)

You own and are willing to pay for this:






Then you get a PhD in the subject of aquatic plant research.
I swore long ago "I'd never become one of those plant addicted people".
I am, such a failure  

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Simon D (19 Mar 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Then you get a PhD in the subject of aquatic plant research.
> I swore long ago "I'd never become one of those plant addicted people".
> I am, such a failure
> 
> ...


I'm glad you said it, I was thinking "Tom Barr, what a failure"


----------



## Superman (19 Mar 2009)

You arrange a long weekend away to go see George at TGM. But shh! Don't tell the girlfriend    It was just coincidence.


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> When you get excited about 50% daily water changes at 0545 every morning for 3 weeks....


I wish I could function that early in the morning let alone do a water change!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (19 Mar 2009)

...watch your fish tank like it's a TV!


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

You know you're obsessed when...

...you buy 4 Tetratec EX1200's and a shed load of other stuff when you're supposed to be saving up for your american road trip


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2009)

4?! What on earth are you up to?


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

2 for the 90cm, 2 for the rio 180, and 1 left for the 60cm


----------



## Garuf (19 Mar 2009)

That's 5...


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

Yeah, but I had 1 already


----------



## Simon D (20 Mar 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> You know you're obsessed when...
> 
> ...you buy 4 Tetratec EX1200's and a shed load of other stuff when you're supposed to be saving up for your american road trip



If I could source them at the price you paid for 4, I'd have had 40 and sold them on to upgrade my tank with the profit!


----------

